# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  نظرية الكوثر ( شيوخ )  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## saif1743

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر  
سقاكم الله من ماء الكوثر ...
من باب ان المرأ سوف يسأل عن علمه فيما عمل به .... و من فضل الله علي انني تعلمت القليل في هذا السوق و ارى من واجبي الشرعي ان اقدمه لمن لا يعلمه .... و ان شاء الله تكون هذه المعلومات الصغيرة فيها فائدة للبعض و ايضا مدخل للبعض الآخر و عون لهم .... 
ستنقسم هذه النظرية الى قسمين قسم الأسهم فوق العشرة دولار و القسم الآخر الأسهم من دولارين الى عشة دولار و كل قسم سيكون موضوع لوحده .
و الله يساعدنا ... بحمد الله و شكره على ما انعم علينا من نعم كثيره و ببركة دعاء المؤمنين نستطيع التواصل و التوصل الى ما هو في صالح المسلمين ان شاء الله و تقليل الخسائر قدر الامكان . 
وفقكم الله الى ما فيه الخير لكم و لأهلكم و للمسلمين ...

----------


## saif1743

تعتمد النظرية على مؤشر أساسي و هو اختراق الشمعة ( الشموع اليابانية ) متوسط العشرة و متوسط الخمسين في نفس اليوم و تكون الشمعة مفرغه أو خضراء .
بالإضافة إلى ان يكون مؤشر سلو ستوكاستك متجه لأعلى .
و ايضا مؤشر الماكد متجه لأعلى .

----------


## saif1743

نتائج نظرية الكوثر بعد 23 يوم من بداية التجربة .... الحمد لله رب العالمين جاءت النتائج مرضية الى جيده ...  
طبعا النتائج الى نهاية يوم الأربعاء 22 / 12 / 2004 م 
ولم اطلع على نتائجها يوم الخميس قبل عطلة الكرسمس ...

----------


## saif1743

بسم الله نبدأ  بذكر  اسهم النظرية  
اسهم يوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط النظرية يوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط النظرية يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط النظرية يوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

طبعا أمس السوق  مرتفع بشكل حلو  لذلك صارت اسهم النظرية كثيرة ...
الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط النظرية يوم الجمعة :

----------


## waseem

الله يعطيك العافيه يابو علي ولو تلاحظ الاسهم اللي نزلت كلها امهات ثلاث حروف لكذا لو تخليها على جميع الاسهم ماعدا الامكس راح تكون نتايجك ممتازه بإذن الله وتقدر تستخلص التجربه بشكل افضل .  
بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو هاشم

ابو علي الله يعطيك ألف عافية على مجهوداتك الكبيرة والمميزة جزاك الله عنا ألف ألف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .... وأسأل الله أن يعنينا على رد ولو جزء من هذه الجمائل 
واذا تكرمت يا بو علي تكتب لنا صيغة فلتر نظرية الكوثر لو ما عليك كلافة 
تحياتي

----------


## saif1743

انت تامر امر يا بو هاشم ... وهذا هو الفلتر ... طبعا على اشتراك برنامج ستوك شارت ..  [type = stock] and [country = us] and [daily sma(20,daily volume) > 300000] and [daily sma(60,daily close) > 10] and [daily sma(60,daily close) < 50] and [daily OPEN < daily ema(50,daily close)] and[daily OPEN < daily ema(10,daily close)] and[daily CLOSE > daily ema(50,daily close)] AND[daily CLOSE > daily ema(10,daily close)] AND[1 DAY AGO daily CLOSE < daily ema(50,daily close)]and[daily slow stoch %k(14,3) >= daily slow stoch %d(14,3)] and [yesterday's daily slow stoch %k(14,3) < yesterday's daily slow stoch %d(14,3)]

----------


## أبو هاشم

جزاك الله خير يا بو علي  
انا مشترك مع ستوك فتشر ... ومع الأسف ما قبل الصيغة .... وعلى كل حال ما راح أصير أشطر منك في البحث عن أسهم الكوثر  :Teeth Smile:   ... وأنت ما راح تقصر ويانا الله لا يحرمنا منك. 
تحياتي

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الاثنثن :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الخميس  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

نتيجة اسهم 31 يناير  2005

----------


## saif1743

تكملة النتيجة  لتاريخ  1 - 2 -3  فبراير :

----------


## saif1743

تابع النتيجة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

سنكمل  نتائج التوصيات في نظرية الكوثر الويد اند القادم ان شاء الله

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

نتابع تلخيص نتائج نظرية الكوثر  : 
لا تنسوني من الدعاء  ..جزاكم الله خير

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء 23/2 / 2005 :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الخميس 24/2 / 2005 :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الخميس:

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الخميس:

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكوثر ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكوثر ليوم الخميس:

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الخميس:

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الخميس:

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الخميس:

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكوثر ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر  ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## zoooom

يعطيك العافيه يالشايب ... سولنا خلطه سريه فيها حركات يمكن يطلع سهمنا بالفلتر عشان ابيعه وارتد معاكم للعملات  :Regular Smile: ) والا بس انتوا تحولون عملات .. السالفه خربانه خربانه  .. انا كلمت بو ابراهيم اليوم وقال يبي يرتد بعد عشان يجيب العملات الارض مره وحده  :Regular Smile:

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الجمعة

----------


## saif1743

bhi

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## Day_Trading

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ابو على انت بصراحة مثال للرجل اللى يبحث ويتعلم ويتوفق على معلمه
صراحة اسهم روعه جدا جدا كلها بس شكلك تبي تروح للعملات
وتحرمنا الطرح الجميل هذا

----------


## saif1743

سهم يوم الخميس ann

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الجمعه :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الاثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الجمعة  : 
 CYTC   -     STX

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الاثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الاثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

ubb +++++

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الجمعة :

----------


## Garden

معقولة حتى هذا اليوم شغال نظرية الكوثر

----------


## motayem2002

مشكور يابوعلي علي شرح هالنظريه  بس عندي سؤال   كيف تحدد الهدف علي اي سعر

----------


## saif1743

هلاو غلا  بالاخوان   
اخي العزيز  قاردن  ....  النظرية و لله الحمد اسهمها شغاله حلو  ... و فيه قاعدة و مقوله مفادها  " اللي تربح به العب به "   يعني اتبع نظرية او استراتيجية  اذا كانت مربحه لا تغيرها  ....  
هلا خوي متيم ....  السعر احدده على اساس التحليل الفني  و غالبا ما استخدم معاها خطوط الطول و العرض  على فريم الديلي  6 شهور .. 
موفقين يارب

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء

----------


## saif1743

الف مبروك عليكم سهم الكوثر  tklc 
============== 
اسهم الكوثر يوم الخميس

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الأربعاء :  msm  - ntiq

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الخميس  :  cmc  +  cdn

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكوثر ليوم الاثنين  : pmi

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكوثر ليوم  الثلاثاء  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الاثنين  :

----------


## عياد

ابو علي مجهود طيب منك ولكن مفتقدين اسهمك صار لنا كم يوم في الثلاثة مواضيع كواسر وكوثر ومتابعة وينك عسى ماشر لاتنسى لك متابعين  
مع تحياتي   
اخوك الصغير عيــــــــــاد

----------


## saif1743

هلا  عياااااااد 
كيفك و الله من زمان ما سولفنا معاك  
و الله شوي مشغول هاليومين  في عندي شوية دورات خلصت منها يوم الثلاثاء  
و تعرف أمس و اليوم في الكويت علشان ملتقى مهارات التداول في الأسواق الأمريكية 
و شرح استراتيجية klt
اخلص و ان شاء الله اعود من جديد  
شكرا للسؤال

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الثلاثاء

----------


## saif1743

سهم يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

سهم يوم الخميس  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الثلاثاء  19/7/2005

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم الثلاثاء

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكوثر ليوم  الثلاثاء   9-8-2005

----------

